# First rig trip



## CaptMaxWoods (Jul 30, 2020)

Hey there y'all. Had a first this weekend fishing the rigs. I'm from Lauderdale and just moved up this way in the spring. Was a blast! I'll have to get used to running more than a few miles to get into blue water, but the fact there's no real pressure is awesome. South Florida is hit hard daily! Went out with some great friends out of Gulf Breeze and spent the night out off the Kika and covered a bunch of water Great meat run... Lost a few, but that's the way it goes. Saw a stud yellowfin around 0430 but he wouldn't eat. Anyway, my first post here. Looking forward to getting this Gulf bite down. Be easy, y'all 😎🇺🇸


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome up, nice looking array of meat there. Well done!

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Sweet!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice bunch on sushi


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice, great pic of the rig.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that's a hell of a first post, welcome, beers in the fridge, make yourself at home.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

...


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

welcome to the pff rodeo. good people here. you did good on finding some friends in gulf breeze. that's better than catching a marlin. hahaha
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

this is where dreams come true. congrates on a good run to the rigs.
jack


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

It would be cool to buy an old rig and make it into a fishing resort city, where boats could drop down and fish or have floating docks that could be lowered to fish off of. They could fly you out for a week or boat you in for a month. How cool would that be!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

here, pass this.
jack


----------



## seacat (Jan 6, 2009)

CaptMaxWoods said:


> Hey there y'all. Had a first this weekend fishing the rigs. I'm from Lauderdale and just moved up this way in the spring. Was a blast! I'll have to get used to running more than a few miles to get into blue water, but the fact there's no real pressure is awesome. South Florida is hit hard daily! Went out with some great friends out of Gulf Breeze and spent the night out off the Kika and covered a bunch of water Great meat run... Lost a few, but that's the way it goes. Saw a stud yellowfin around 0430 but he wouldn't eat. Anyway, my first post here. Looking forward to getting this Gulf bite down. Be easy, y'all 😎🇺🇸
> Way to make it happen, congrats on your rig trip


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that's what i'm talking about.
jack


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

you can't beat the peace and quiet 100 miles offshore. I love it only sound my reel screaming!!!!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Bigwill4life said:


> you can't beat the peace and quiet 100 miles offshore. I love it only sound my reel screaming!!!!


And the stars at night are amazing when you get that far away from artificial light.


----------

